# Happy Gotcha Day toys and collars



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

It's been 4 years this month since we got Jersey, she's 6.5 now, 3 years since we adopted Nero, who's about 4 so we had to celebrate, got the pups one of those giant bully sticks, had some fun with that and friends over who didn't know what it was lol! Jersey got a galileo bone, a new ball toy and a paco collar, Nero got a new stillwater collar and his chewed up goughnut replaced and not to leave out our newest Ripley got her first collar of her own since we adopted her, a collarmania and a galileo bone for her too since she was a fan and they all got some new treats as well. A little spoiled but I love them!

Jersey being lazy








closeup of her new collar, got a matching tag from etsy with a sugar skull on it too









Nero and the everlasting goughnut, he loves this chew toy more than anything








his new collar









Ripley eating a stump








her collar








waiting for me to reattach her toy to the flirtpole









Favorite pastime around here, yard watching









A trapped Nero









Thanks for looking!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG I just love that last pic, Nero's eyes are too funny. Where do you get a goughnut and what is it exactly?

Nice Paco collar, I keep looking but I never seem to be able to make a decision.
I really want one of those black seat belt type collars from stillwater kennels but I feel guilty because I know those collars are specifically made for tie outs...but their price is unbeatable.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay, that last photo really made me laugh-- yes, it's a love trap


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

If you google goughnuts you can get them off their website or from a few other stores, they are great if you have a tough chewer because they replace them for free if they start ripping it up, not cheap but our first lasted two years and the 2nd is almost that old and still looks better than those galileo bones the girls have been chewing on for a couple weeks. They usually get chews once or twice a day for 30 minutes to an hour so they aren't out all the time but get used frequently. I have several stillwater collars, gone through 2 of the seatbelt ones because the velcro gets all covered in crap and useless because Ripley yanks on it nonstop to drag Nero around, but they are cheap enough to toss when they get ratty looking. His new one is a 5 ply with a keeper but she's already figured out how to pull that off too, I just love them because I don't have to worry about them breaking, or getting wrecked from playing, price rocks, got a lot of color options but some dogs can't handle the nylon on their necks. 

I tell Nero he has to put up with the new pup laying on him because we when first got him he did the same to Jersey









And worse


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I love your dogs. And I love Ripley's new collar. I get the sense that it fits her personality pretty well


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah that collar is complete with phrases like "watch out!" , POW, SLAM! Ripley slams her way through every door she can, slams into the dogs, leaps over them, she's 60 pounds of wrecking ball so I thought it was a great match for her. It's a good thing she's adorable.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

your dogs are soo beautiful and adorable and i can tell from the pics have sooo much personality! LOL


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> Yeah that collar is complete with phrases like "watch out!" , POW, SLAM! Ripley slams her way through every door she can, slams into the dogs, leaps over them, she's 60 pounds of wrecking ball so I thought it was a great match for her. It's a good thing she's adorable.


I ALMOST got that same one for mine!!! :lol: I love it, it looks great on her!!! :becky:

You have a beautiful group of pups, i love the pictures of them together... especially the face sitter!! :rofl:


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

very good pics!! i love jerseys paco collar! do you have a close up of the tag? sugar skulls are so cool. 

that pic of nero sitting on her head is hilarious!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I didn't get a real good shot of the tag but this shows it


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh I love the limited edition dia de los muertos Paco collar! Good for you for snatching one up before they were discontinued! It looks great on her! Oh, and did I mention I'm in love Jersey!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day!!

Beautiful trio you got there :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I want a Paco Collar so bad but I need two and right now with Christmas coming and 8 Grand kids the dogs will have to wait.... I want the martingale with stars.


----------

